# Ricette



## Quibbelqurz (17 Luglio 2007)

Qualcuno ha chiesto un thread per le ricette.

La mia ricetta è molto semplice: Pensa cosa vorresti mangiare in questo istante, cerca gli ingredienti, e aggiungi un po' di fantasia.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Luglio 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha chiesto un thread per le ricette.
> 
> La mia ricetta è molto semplice: Pensa cosa vorresti mangiare in questo istante, cerca gli ingredienti, e aggiungi un po' di fantasia.


ehi Giuva' da me non ha avuto successo...

stasera l'avevo proposta a  mia moglie e mia figlia.....m'hanno sfankulato....

domani ce riprovo aggiungendo il peperoncino...magari era quello che ce voleva...

te faro' sape'....grazie comunque...ciao


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Luglio 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha chiesto un thread per le ricette.
> 
> La mia ricetta è molto semplice: Pensa cosa vorresti mangiare in questo istante, cerca gli ingredienti, e aggiungi un po' di fantasia.


 
Giovà...non so perchè mi ricordi qualcuno....


----------



## Sterminator (17 Luglio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Giovà...non so perchè mi ricordi qualcuno....


hanno clonato anche l'admin???

ooommadonnabenedetta...


----------



## Iago (18 Luglio 2007)

*genovese*

...appena mi passa la depressione posterò per voi la ricetta della genovese.

(e le più resistenti...capitoleranno!)


----------



## Mari' (18 Luglio 2007)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> ...appena mi passa la depressione posterò per voi la *ricetta della genovese.*
> 
> (e le più resistenti...capitoleranno!)


traditore ... non sta bene, e no che non sta bene ... ste cose non si fanno.


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Luglio 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> hanno clonato anche l'admin???
> 
> ooommadonnabenedetta...


 
più che clonato...direi che è .....va bè...lo tengo per me... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma se è come dico....


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Luglio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> più che clonato...direi che è .....va bè...lo tengo per me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... dai dererum...apriti a noi!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






O passiamo alle torture...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Luglio 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha chiesto un thread per le ricette.
> 
> La mia ricetta è molto semplice: Pensa cosa vorresti mangiare in questo istante, cerca gli ingredienti, e aggiungi un po' di fantasia.


Curry Verde Tailandese

Petto di pollo tagliato a pezzetti, una melanzana, latte di cocco, l'impasto di spezie gia' pronto (son pigra anche nei sogni), olio cipolla, riso basmati....Uhmmmm

Far rosolare il pollo con un poco d'olio... levare il pollo, far rosolare la melanzana con le cipolle, aggiungere l'impasto di spezie e il latte di cocco... lasciar restringere e aggiungere il pollo... da servire col riso basmati bollito....

Ho fame


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No... dai dererum...apriti a noi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...













non so..è familiare Giovanni..più di quanto mi aspettassi...Giovanni..dicci chi sei!


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Luglio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non so..è familiare Giovanni..più di quanto mi aspettassi...Giovanni..dicci chi sei!


E' di questa familiarità che volevamo sapere...diciamo che sto aspetto ...culinario...l'hai già avvertito altrove??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  (ohhh intendevo in altro forum eh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   )


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' di questa familiarità che volevamo sapere...diciamo che sto aspetto ...culinario...l'hai già avvertito altrove??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no..non in un altro forum...sempre qui.....










   smackkk


----------



## Bruja (19 Luglio 2007)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> ...appena mi passa la depressione posterò per voi la ricetta della genovese.
> 
> (e le più resistenti...capitoleranno!)


 
Per il braccino corto????  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (19 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy & Co.*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' di questa familiarità che volevamo sapere...diciamo che sto aspetto ...culinario...l'hai già avvertito altrove??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siete una massa di perpetue!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Angel (19 Luglio 2007)

AOOOOOOOooooooHHhhhhhhhh!!!!! e le ricette???????


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> AOOOOOOOooooooHHhhhhhhhh!!!!! e le ricette???????


Io la mia l'ho postata


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2007)

*Torta allo yoghurt facile, facile...*

*Ingredienti:*

1 vasetto di yoghurt (come lo preferite) lo stesso vasetto diventera' l'unita' di misura per il resto degli ingredienti della torta

3 vasetti di farina bianca
3 vasetti di zucchero
1 vasetto di olio di semi
3 uova
1 bustina di lievito per dolci
la buccia grattuggiata di un limone
un pizzico di sale

potete semplicemente mettere tutti gli ingredienti insieme e mescolare fino a che l'impasto diventera' omogeneo.

In forno a 200 gradi per 40 min.

E' ottima e veloce


----------



## Old fravahe (3 Agosto 2007)

*Spritz e cheers!*

La preparazione delle varianti locali mi sembra un po' confusa.  Nello spritz veneziano, si mette il prosecco e meno acqua (anzi delle volte non si mette proprio, almeno in Piazza Santa Marge e bar universitari vicini a Pia.le Roma).
Provatelo e fatemi sapere se è buono.
Salute 

http://it.wikibooks.org/wiki/Libro_di_cucina/Ricette/Spritz


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Agosto 2007)

*Fiorentina*

Ammetto che sia una ricetta un po' come bollire l'acqua, ma dopo tanti anni che sono in Italia, non ne ho mangiata una ugale all'altra  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Io la faccio così:

Tagliato i bordi due o tre volte (sennò si arrotola, o fa la cupola), ci metto su entrambi i lati piuttosto tanto sale, e la metto in forno, più vicino alla spirale termica possibile, a 180°C. Poi mi dedico a 10 minuti di batteria, tanto ci vuole per girarla, seguito da 2 minuti (con rullo finale).
Poi ci metto un po di rosmarino tritato, e ... me la pappo


----------



## Old giulia (7 Agosto 2007)

Ragazzi/e... sapete cos'è "al guàzon"? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Son 42 anni che vivo a Ferrara e solo oggi, in un bar, ho sentito questa ordinazione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Giulia, zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Agosto 2007)

*lettri*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Curry Verde Tailandese
> 
> Petto di pollo tagliato a pezzetti, una melanzana, latte di cocco, l'impasto di spezie gia' pronto (son pigra anche nei sogni), olio cipolla, riso basmati....Uhmmmm
> 
> ...


 

te lo rubo.

spero di trovare il latte di cocco....senno' mi faro' mandare da Bruja  mia quello di vipera


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Agosto 2007)

fravahe ha detto:


> La preparazione delle varianti locali mi sembra un po' confusa. Nello spritz veneziano, si mette il prosecco e meno acqua (anzi delle volte non si mette proprio, almeno in Piazza Santa Marge e bar universitari vicini a Pia.le Roma).
> Provatelo e fatemi sapere se è buono.
> Salute
> 
> http://it.wikibooks.org/wiki/Libro_di_cucina/Ricette/Spritz


 
wow...

ti sapro' dire...


----------



## Old giulia (7 Agosto 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Ragazzi/e... sapete cos'è "al guàzon"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vabbè dai!

Non spingete!!!!!!!!
Ve lo dico: un calicetto di vino bianco annaffiato con acqua 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: comunque... a prescindere da cosa è la bevanda... è interessante aver mantenuto il "nome d'origine"... cioè in dialetto... proprio come la chiamavano i nostri nonni.

Giulia, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Agosto 2007)

ma quando è innaffiato che gusto c'è..te ne bevi 15 almeno..

mazza che sete...vado a bere acqua.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> te lo rubo.
> 
> spero di trovare il latte di cocco....senno' mi faro' mandare da Bruja mia quello di vipera

































Se vuoi te lo spedisco 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buon Giorno infami


----------



## Iago (8 Agosto 2007)

*ricette Thai*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Curry Verde Tailandese
> 
> Petto di pollo tagliato a pezzetti, una melanzana, latte di cocco, l*'impasto di spezie gia' pronto (son pigra anche nei sogni)*, olio cipolla, riso basmati....Uhmmmm
> 
> ...


che significa sei pigra anche nei sogni??

se hai ricetet thai mi interessano molto...ho comprato già 2 libri, ma non mi soddisfano...e ho un gran bel ricordo del viaggio dell'anno scorso, almeno vorrei ripetere qualche ricetta...


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Agosto 2007)

*Iena*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Se vuoi te lo spedisco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma lo sai che ho sognato Amsterdam e non escluderei di aver sognato pure te?

O forse confondo i pensieri coi sogni, o i sogni coi pensieri, o meglio ancora col vissuto...insomma...che ne so  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma è bello lo stesso..


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> te lo rubo.
> 
> spero di trovare il latte di cocco....senno' mi faro' mandare da Bruja mia quello di vipera


Tu pur di andare a SCROCCO.................. anche il latte viperino ti pigli!  Si chiama attaccarsi a tutto  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu pur di andare a SCROCCO.................. anche il latte viperino ti pigli! Si chiama attaccarsi a tutto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brujarda 

	
	
		
		
	


	






quando mai ho scroccato?


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Brujarda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

E che ne so..... non ti frequento nel reale!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2007)

*Bruja e Micio*

E meno male non vi frequentate anche nel reale...certe coalizioni non vanno incoraggiate!!!


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> E meno male non vi frequentate anche nel reale...certe coalizioni non vanno incoraggiate!!!


Sentila lei.... che a volte bisogna evitare non tanto le parole ma perfino il tuo fiato jenesco!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




































Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E che ne so..... non ti frequento nel reale!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

aspetta che ti acchiappo a te...


----------

